# How Many Smokers Have You Turned To The Vape Side?



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

I have been wondering seen as Vaping is so damn AWESOME! 
How many smokers have you guys been able to turn?
I have turned: My Mom, her Husband, Guy I use to work with and his girlfriend, Kevin(a Friend) and all of these guys were heavy smokers. 30-40 a day.
And then really interesting, all my non smoking friends always vaping with me when they visit, always wanting to taste what ever new juice I have.

So tell me your story?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/4/14)

Good morning,

I started vaping about 6 months ago and I'm also a reseller... Since then I have converted 12 friends to the world of Vaping and they are all loving it. No more stinkies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (3/4/14)

I turned you @Reinhardt, and @Frenzy, so indirectly i turned quite a few!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I started vaping about 6 months ago and I'm also a reseller... Since then I have converted 12 friends to the world of Vaping and they are all loving it. No more stinkies


That is awesome! I do love using the name stinkies. And it kinda sticks to them. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> I turned you @Reinhardt, and @Frenzy, so indirectly i turned quite a few!


Indeed you did and I thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

I'm currently on 13 converts (that I know of)! My FB postings may have converted some acquaintances that I don't know about yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

ive converted a few (5), some of them (3) went back to stinkies 

the other 2 are still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Do i really need to answer this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

I am glad to see that we are not keeping this awesomeness for ourselves!
I have also spoken to many a person about vaping and explained all the goodness of it so might have turned even more.


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Do i really need to answer this


You don't count! It's cheating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Riaz said:


> ive converted a few (5), some of them (3) went back to stinkies
> 
> the other 2 are still going strong


I do tend to keep hammering the guys that want to turn back to the dark side. I tend to bring them different juices to try and different mods etc. There is going to be something out there they like more than stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (3/4/14)

Last year i converted 15 people in one shot to vaping..... unfortunately a month later they all went back to the analogs 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Last year i converted 15 people in one shot to vaping..... unfortunately a month later they all went back to the analogs
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Smokyg (3/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Last year i converted 15 people in one shot to vaping..... unfortunately a month later they all went back to the analogs
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


You should enforce them! Lol, perhaps the setups didnt do it for them..


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Unfortunately I have to say none - none of my family smoke, all my friend that did, stopped before the arrival of e-cigs and one guy that do smoke, made a dof remark and I told him something along the lines of .... he won't like vaping and I suggest he changes his aftershave to something bearable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (3/4/14)

johan said:


> Unfortunately I have to say none - none of my family smoke, all my friend that did, stopped before the arrival of e-cigs and one guy that do smoke, made a dof remark and I told him something along the lines of .... he won't like vaping and I suggest he changes his aftershave to something bearable.


I have also encountered quite a few stubborn people with the same attitudes, and some of them argue "How dangerous is that to your health, bla bla bla".... I dont have the strength to argue back anymore...


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

I really don't have the patience and totally lack any tact or diplomacy.


----------



## Smokyg (3/4/14)

johan said:


> I really don't have the patience and totally lack any tact or diplomacy.


Likewise, close minded people dont need persuasion, they need a bar stool against the face... Lol! And in all honesty im just interested in people trying to better themselves. No loss if they dont start vaping. Their life, their money and their health...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

So far I have converted 2 people.

As for the stubborn people or the people that dont smoke and make smug remarks about vaping, I just ignore them. The people that make smug remarks believe they are right so no matter what you say to them they wont listen to reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So far I have converted 2 people.
> 
> As for the stubborn people or the people that dont smoke and make smug remarks about vaping, I just ignore them. The people that make smug remarks believe they are right so no matter what you say to them they wont listen to reason.



I think this sums it up quite accurately:

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> So far I have converted 2 people.
> 
> As for the stubborn people or the people that dont smoke and make smug remarks about vaping, I just ignore them. The people that make smug remarks believe they are right so no matter what you say to them they wont listen to reason.


You know what? Most of those guys know that they are doing wrong and that it is not good for you! And they know all the facts it'll come to them sooner or later. I'm sure all of them go home at night thinking about it.


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

I don't think they go home at night and think about it as the ones who make all those smug remarks are not smokers but I agree with you that eventually all the facts will come out as vaping becomes more mainstream and then they will realise what fools they have been.


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I don't think they go home at night and think about it as the ones who make all those smug remarks are not smokers but I agree with you that eventually all the facts will come out as vaping becomes more mainstream and then they will realise what fools they have been.


So true, and it's human nature. Everyone always kicks against change until they realize that it is not all that bad. Almost like hybrid technology


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> So true, and it's human nature. Everyone always kicks against change until they realize that it is not all that bad. Almost like hybrid technology


Agree with you completely


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

Nice thread

I have fully converted only one person.

The other two people I have tried on are only half-converted  They have both cut down a lot on stinkies, but still smoke.


----------



## Chop007 (3/4/14)

2 so far, my brother and my sister in law's mom. My sister in law is just too stupid and lazy, no jokes, she is literally like a beached whale/couched whale, gave her some devices, juice etc etc but she thinks it is very dangerous(dangerous because she would have to actually input some effort). No love lost there. But my bro is cool, he was super amped and has now dropped to 1 a day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/14)

I have fully converted 2 peeps, and a bunch of others I'm still busy with. They have cut down on the cigs at least. I've been waiting to find the perfect juice that will really wow them. I may be close.


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Alex said:


> I have fully converted 2 peeps, and a bunch of others I'm still busy with. They have cut down on the cigs at least. I've been waiting to find the perfect juice that will really wow them. I may be close.


Hmm, sounds interesting about the wow juice. What you working on?


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Silver said:


> Nice thread
> 
> I have fully converted only one person.
> 
> The other two people I have tried on are only half-converted  They have both cut down a lot on stinkies, but still smoke.


Thanks (For the nice thread)

The vaping path has been an interesting one for me. With all the weird questions from people and funny looks. So many people asking me if I am doing drugs with that thing.
I actually scared the living crap out of a black lady on the train earlier this week when I took it out of my pocket to confirm that my Nemisis was locked in place. The look on her face! Priceless!
We are very good friends now and chat on the train every time I see her. Hehehe. She even took photos of it to go show her friends! @Smokyg was also there sharing in the laughter.

Was just wondering if this kind of thing happens to other people as well


----------



## 360twin (3/4/14)

Are 'stinkers' those who use stinkies? Anyway ...

I converted two of my mates in the last two days, and am feeling rather pleased with myself. Both expressed some interest when I started with a GreenSmoke cig-a-like some time ago, and acquired one each, but unfortunately went back to stinkies since I last saw them.

After some nagging to come and see my new kit, one came around yesterday afternoon to have a look. After trying my wife's grenade with VM Menthol in it, he was convinced that this was the way to go (he smoked Marlboro Menthol Ice). Then it was a case of showing him the various alternatives available and imparting as much of what I have learned as possible, as well as letting him try my various bits. Last night he let me know that he had ordered an MVP from VapeKing, and wanted to know when my VM order was arriving 

This afternoon the other one came around, and after a similar session left with my EVOD kit on loan and some juice. He'll be back soon looking for more advice on what and where to order (I really should discuss a commission structure with these suppliers!)

My next targets are two ladies in the office building next to mine, who I regularly see outside polluting their lungs. I wonder if "Do you wanna see my vape gear?" sounds like a tacky pick-up line, particularly from an old fart like myself?

How many of you get the same urge to educate _all_ those you see smoking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

360twin said:


> How many of you get the same urge to educate _all_ those you see smoking?



I suffer that urge real bad... so bad that I would up to perfect strangers and tell them they stink... then I start my education!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/4/14)

> "Do you wanna see my vape gear?"



Just make sure you pronounce the 'V' in vape very loudly and clearly, otherwise you may be arrested for making lewd comments.

Or play the @Rob Fisher approved method "You stink and you are gonna die" now let me tell you about the good word....

Also, if these ladies are young, single and impressionable, they should come to the vape meet in jhb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

I have converted personally 4 people only. My friends are quite stubborn with the cancer stick this is however not taking into account store walkins I have watched convert which I would say be over 40 easily

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

There are only 4 stinkies left in our bass club and they get fined at every meeting because they stink... I am the Vice Chairman and Fine Master at the club.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Lol Rob nicely done bud. You really seem to make waves in whatever you do. What a champion. I think I will have to send you some vape king branded shirts with that kind of conversion ratio 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Lol Rob nicely done bud. You really seem to make waves in whatever you do. What a champion. I think I will have to send you some vape king branded shirts with that kind of conversion ratio /QUOTE]
> 
> I will wear the T-Shirt with pride!


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Well it going to be incoming. Let me just get a stunning design down. Was going to get them made for any order over a certain amount anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Hmm, sounds interesting about the wow juice. What you working on?



I am really liking this VK Amaretto juice, pretty certain a few of my mates will love it.


----------



## ET (3/4/14)

right since there was 2 threads in different sections of the forum i merged them together

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 360twin (3/4/14)

denizenx said:


> right since there was 2 threads in different sections of the forum i merged them together



Cool! Thought I'd stepped into the Twilight Zone there for second ...


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

Rob, I admire your passion to convert others.
I just don't have the energy to outwardly try explain to people why they should switch.
I just wanna enjoy my vape in peace.

If someone asks me I will explain and answer any questions....

I have a friend that comes to visit occasionally - he is a non-smoker non-vaper.
But he loves all the gadgets

The other day he took a vape on the Kayfun Nemesis (1 ohm coil) with Bowdens Mate. He was blown away. If the setup was for sale there and then - he would have bought it straight away... LOL - I may convert him to vaping from not even smoking... I advised him against it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (4/4/14)

Alex said:


> I am really liking this VK Amaretto juice, pretty certain a few of my mates will love it.


I'll then also need to give it a go!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reinhardt (4/4/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, I admire your passion to convert others.
> I just don't have the energy to outwardly try explain to people why they should switch.
> I just wanna enjoy my vape in peace.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!! That is awesome though! All my non smoker friends are always Vaping with me. I love it! Even my smoker friends, when they are with me they don't smoke, everyone vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (6/5/14)

I can proudly say I have my first convert! My sister's attachment, a pack a day stinker, got himself a PV last week. Just sad that he was on holiday in Durbs at the time, so I couldn't advise him much. He got a Twisp. Still something, and he is down form pack a day to 3 a day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Just about all of those I introduced are back to smoking, but I realize there is nothing more I can do. Perhaps as time goes by they will decide to switch? I suppose there has to be a certain amount of willpower involved.

As many of you can attest, the move to vaping was pretty effortless. So I just assumed it would be that way for other hardcore smokers. But, it seems I was mistaken.??


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

I hear you @Alex 

I think you are right about the willpower thing

For me, if it werent for vaping, i would have stopped smoking anyway, or at least tried very hard to. I had made up my mind internally. 

But for many folk that dont really want to stop smoking but dont mind seeing if vaping could be nice, i think they try it a bit and if they have one bad coil or one bad juice or any other mishap (which can happen frequently) they gravitate back to stinkies. 

I think there needs to be enough of a "want" to stop stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Alex
> 
> I think you are right about the willpower thing
> 
> ...



You are right @Silver, All the motivation I needed was my two sons and my wife. They have been over the moon with joy since I stopped smoking. And when I think of all the years I subjected them to that disgusting smell. Hell man, that was just so wrong on my part. 

So on those odd occasions when I get the craving to light up, I just remember the word my eldest son mentioned excitedly to his Gran, "Guess what Gran, my prayers have been answered, my dad hasn't had a smoke for 2 days." When I heard about that from my mom, I had a real lump in my throat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

That's awesome @Alex - I sommer get a "knop in my keel"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/5/14)

There is definitely a very strong self-motivation aspect. The way I see it, once you have given a person all the tools, your responsibility ends. I will happily tell someone all I know about vaping, assist them in making their first or any future purchase and answer questions they have from there onwards. Once that is done, they need to show interest from their side and be willing to put in some effort. I will not spoon feed anyone or harrass them if they go back to analogues.


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Alex said:


> You are right @Silver, All the motivation I needed was my two sons and my wife. They have been over the moon with joy since I stopped smoking. And when I think of all the years I subjected them to that disgusting smell. Hell man, that was just so wrong on my part.
> 
> So on those odd occasions when I get the craving to light up, I just remember the word my eldest son mentioned excitedly to his Gran, "Guess what Gran, my prayers have been answered, my dad hasn't had a smoke for 2 days." When I heard about that from my mom, I had a real lump in my throat.



I also got a lump in my throat reading that @Alex 
So amazing. And your son is so wise! 
You are blessed to have a son like that and to have found vaping. So great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> I also got a lump in my throat reading that @Alex
> So amazing. And your son is so wise!
> You are blessed to have a son like that and to have found vaping. So great



Thanks man, I am truly blessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

Went to the Vodacom store to get my daughters upgrade and hopefully we should have some of the guys from the shop logging on here shortly to convert! 

We need T-Shirts and calling cards to hand out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

